# trenbolone ?



## WFC2010 (Dec 9, 2009)

do you guys got aggressive and mad on trenbolone cycle?
when i take it i am like pitbull, how normal is it or its only me?


----------



## bigrobbo (Dec 9, 2009)

How much tren are you taking ? you have to find how much you can handle without getting sides I find 75mgs EOD is my sweet point any more and I get sides


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 9, 2009)

I get pretty irritable on it but I think its from the insomnia. I am irritable when I don't get enough sleep.


----------



## dave 236 (Dec 9, 2009)

The couple of times I used tren it didn't make me upset about anything that I don't get upset about anyway(people cutting you off in traffic etc.) ;It did however cause me at times to overreact to these situations. Iliked the effect tren had on my body comp.,but didn't care for the emotional overreaction.


----------



## WFC2010 (Dec 9, 2009)

i do 80mg its 1ml eod


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 10, 2009)

I tend to believe that a lot of what you hear about tren and turn'n into a "werewolf" is str8t wack. I 'm feel'n the "lack of sleep" thing more than tren rage..Tren is the necture of the Gods Homey.............


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 10, 2009)

The stuff makes me angry and I often find myself in pissed off moods for no reason.  I can control it though...finding _your_ dose is the key.  

I find that it provides the perfect mood to have prior to an MMA match. 

/V


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 10, 2009)

I won't use tren anymore for this reason. I don't want to be angry about small things, especially at the people closest to me.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 11, 2009)

It's all on the person really. One of my Homeys says 

" Anavar is for plant'n flowers, Tren is for digg'n graves" ! LOLOLOL

I'm no guru, but I'd think less than 75 mgs EOD is a waste of juice and time. Try that and see how you flow. If tren is change'n anybody from asshole to whole ass,step away from it. But thats just my thoughts.


----------



## WFC2010 (Dec 11, 2009)

thanks guys
anavar for my wife and chicks


----------



## martialartsman (Dec 12, 2009)

never used it myself but i have been looking into it, what sort of cycle do you guys do with it...ie 12 weeks with some sort of test ect.


----------



## WFC2010 (Dec 13, 2009)

3ml tren a week or eod 1ml
add some testosterone
if you want mass add anadrol
if you want cut add winstrol


----------



## littleguy82 (Jan 20, 2010)

Tren did same thing for me. Made me pissy and just plain mean to people. Put my fist through a wall at work. I'm usually even tempered at the workplace. I was taking 100mg every 3 days.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 20, 2010)

Mikhal said:


> I tend to believe that a lot of what you hear about tren and turn'n into a "werewolf" is str8t wack. I 'm feel'n the "lack of sleep" thing more than tren rage..Tren is the necture of the Gods Homey.............


 

True. I tend to only get aggresive at the gym on anything, but not toward people. I really think its a mind thing with the tren and being mean, because Outside the gym I'm cool hand luke.


----------



## WFC2010 (Jan 21, 2010)

trenbolone is rule for WFC!


----------



## weldingman (Jan 21, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> trenbolone is rule for WFC!


 
I thought HGH was???????????lol


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 21, 2010)

I may just be a mutant, but I've run tren at 75mg ED with no sides. I never had any aggression, insomnia, or night sweats. The only time I've ever been pissy on AAS was due excessive horniness while on test with no AP.  I believe roid rage is probably 90% pychological.  If you were a jackass before AAS, you'll probably still be a jackass while on.  Just my 2ccs.


----------



## MtR (Jan 21, 2010)

I was running Tren E at 400mg per week and the most I noticed was increased anxiety, nothing major but it was noticeable. Slight night sweats as well but again, nothing to be too concerned with.

EDIT: At week 8 I did start pissing a rusty colored, horrible smelling nastiness upon waking but that subsided with water intake throughout the day.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> If you were a jackass before AAS, you'll probably still be a jackass while on.  Just my 2ccs.



Alot of truth in this statement.


----------



## WFC2010 (Jan 22, 2010)

big true!


----------



## downtown (Jan 22, 2010)

I get the night sweats, and a little shorter temperd, its a good thing in my line of work   But i can control myself, if i get irritated at home, i go to the garage and pound the weights, cuz ive yelled at the wife before like i was a DI and i will not allow it to happen again.  Its mind over body, if the mind is irritable then you have to get it refocused, and wearing out the body helps a bit too.

One thing that i liked about tren that my wife didnt is that i had a hard time getting off, sex that lasted for 1-2 hours was the norm, i felt like a porn star and she felt inadequate.


----------



## cromwell#11 (Feb 3, 2010)

hello im new to this thread i was just looking for some good advice im going to run test enth and tren for my 3rd cycle my last cycle in the summer i ran test enth at 500mg per week and EQ 400mg per week, iv read on another thread that when ur taking these 2 together ur suppose to run more tren then test and ul shred alot more fat because the test kindah gets in the wayy? i would just like some advice on how much i shud take per week i was thinking something like this......test enth 500 mg per week-....tren-600mg per weekk..how does this look? any advicee would be greatley appreciated thank you,


----------



## cromwell#11 (Feb 3, 2010)

woops forgot to add im 21 years old about 183-184 lbs and 5'7


----------



## Mudge (Feb 4, 2010)

I can think of two times I got a bit angry on it, hmm maybe 3 or 4. Someone very experienced (NPC competitor) said he can't deal with it at all due to irritability. This, halo and cheque drops seem to be perhaps the only 3 things that might have legitimate "roid rage" qualities.


----------



## weldingman (Feb 4, 2010)

Anadrol or Halotest make me feel a little ill sometimes on high dosages. Tren just makes me sweat at night and cough.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Feb 4, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Anadrol or Halotest make me feel a little ill sometimes on high dosages. Tren just makes me sweat at night and cough.



I've got a couple Homeys that used to go thru that cough'n thing. They both changed compounds from Tren A to Parabolan or Tren E and never complained about it again. Maybe that may offer a solution to the cough, not that you asked. lol

Peace and Love


----------



## weldingman (Feb 4, 2010)

well thanks, but with what im taking right now, the tren ace has to do. I do like tren e though , but in another cycle. thanks anyway.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 4, 2010)

I got the cough a couple times with Tren E, one time it was a 10 minute long ordeal.


----------



## MtR (Feb 4, 2010)

Mudge said:


> I got the cough a couple times with Tren E, one time it was a 10 minute long ordeal.


 

Same here, ran 8 weeks Tren E and got the cough one time REALLY bad lol. I could feel it coming on about halfway through the injection and just held my breath until I was done, then it was like all hell broke loose. Coughing uncontrolably, sweating, shaking lol.....I laughed when it was done.


----------



## martialartsman (Feb 4, 2010)

im going to run some tren e and i must admit the whole cough thing im not keep on, i read somewhere that doing the jab slow and keeping a cold glass of water at hand to drink will help, just keeping my fingers crossed....


----------



## MtR (Feb 4, 2010)

martialartsman said:


> im going to run some tren e and i must admit the whole cough thing im not keep on, i read somewhere that doing the jab slow and keeping a cold glass of water at hand to drink will help, just keeping my fingers crossed....


 

It won't matter, bro.  If you nick a vein and some of the tren gets into the bloodstream you're going to cough.  The odds are greatly reduced on Tren E than using it's counterpart but it's still a possibility and from what I gather on an extremely non scientific basis is it happens about 1 in 10 times.  Just deal with it if it happens, know that you're not going to die lol, and all will be good.


----------



## weldingman (Feb 4, 2010)

I only cough after the shot,(tren A) then it goes away


----------



## Mudge (Feb 4, 2010)

The cough is random, I believe its when it gets directly into the bloodstream - which obviously should be a rare occurrence. I got it maybe once every 4 shots or so.


----------



## MtR (Feb 4, 2010)

MtR said:


> It won't matter, bro. If you nick a vein and some of the tren gets into the bloodstream you're going to cough. The odds are greatly reduced on Tren E than using it's counterpart but it's still a possibility and from what I gather on an extremely non scientific basis is it happens about 1 in 10 times. Just deal with it if it happens, know that you're not going to die lol, and all will be good.


 


Mudge said:


> The cough is random, I believe its when it gets directly into the bloodstream - which obviously should be a rare occurrence. I got it maybe once every 4 shots or so.


 

You're fucking up my non-scientific conclusion on tren cough frequency!!!  I was hoping to get this published in the AMJ lol.


----------



## martialartsman (Feb 5, 2010)

Many thanks for the replys, i was dreading it but im sure ill laugh after if it happens.......or maybe not...lol.
Anyway cheers all.


----------



## downtown (Feb 5, 2010)

I have more aggression on tren E or A but its not like its uncontrollable.  If you were an asshole before gear then your going to be a bigger ( in more ways than one) asshole on gear, especially tren.


----------



## martialartsman (Feb 6, 2010)

Ive never had any sides of anything before and tren is the only one i havent tried. I really want to make the most of my cycle and im hoping tren will make a big difference.


----------

